# Messi vs Cristiano Ronaldo. Chi il migliore, nel 2019.



## admin (14 Marzo 2019)

Passano gli anni, siamo arrivati al 2019, ma siamo ancora a Messi vs Cristiano Ronaldo. I due re indiscussi del calcio mondiale. Il primo sta vivendo un anno di grazia, il secondo ha cambiato squadra ma continua a segnare ed a trascinare come nessun altro al mondo, forse.

Chi il migliore ad oggi, marzo 2019?


----------



## MarcoG (14 Marzo 2019)

Messi. 
Parliamo di questo anno. 

CR7 sta giocando in un campionato dove segna d'inerzia. L'unica partita da fenomeno è stata l'ultima dove si è inventato due goal di testa su due cross, non ha dribblato mezza squadra. Messi al momento è una cosa diversa. Certo che il fattore età inizia a pesare nel lungo periodo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Marzo 2019)

In carriera senza dubbio Ronaldo


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2019)

messi è magico, cristiano una macchina.

adesso messi. in passato si sono alternati. 
questa domanda lunedì non aveva ragione di esistere, non facciamoci condizionare da 1 partita.

carriera messi, rimarrà di più. CR è più uno da freddi numeri


----------



## ispanicojon7 (14 Marzo 2019)

Messi.

L'argentino e' in grado di vincere realmente le partite da solo, il portoghese ora come ora ha bisogno che la squadri giri .


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Marzo 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> In carriera senza dubbio Ronaldo



Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. 

Ronaldo ha 5 Champions, Messi 4 che già questo farebbe dire che il "senza dubbio" è esagerato, ma poi parliamo di un giocatore che ha 31 anni, contro uno che ne ha 34. 

Messi ha vinto 9 volte il campionato spagnolo contro le 2 di Ronaldo. In campionato sul lungo incide meno la varianza data da una competizione aleatoria come la Champions. Per me per giudicare la continuità conta molto di più. 

Messi con 2 anni di carriera in meno ha 599 goal segnati, Ronaldo ne ha 597. Senza contare che Messi non gioca punta.

Ora io non è che voglio solo snocciolare numeri, ma veramente c'è qualcuno che guardando giocare Messi e guardando Ronaldo pensa il secondo è migliore? (a parte in fanboy chiaramente).


----------



## iceman. (14 Marzo 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> Ronaldo ha 5 Champions, Messi 4 che già questo farebbe dire che il "senza dubbio" è esagerato, ma poi parliamo di un giocatore che ha 31 anni, contro uno che ne ha 34.
> 
> ...



Ronaldo però ha vinto tutto da protagonista anche in Inghilterra e forse vincerà tutto da protagonista anche in Italia, Messi a parte Barcellona non si è mai messo in gioco altrove, c'è da dire tuttavia, che un Ronaldo che parte dal 
centrocampo e salta tutti come birilli per poi fare gol non l'ho mai visto.
Semplicemente Ronaldo è il più grande finalizzatore della storia e come tale va paragonato con altri finalizzatori.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (14 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Peccato che Ronaldo ha vinto tutto da protagonista anche in Inghilterra e forse vincerà tutto da protagonista anche in Italia, Messi a parte Barcellona non si è mai messo in gioco altrove, c'è da dire tuttavia, che un Ronaldo che *parte dal centrocampo e salta tutti come birilli per poi fare gol non l'ho mai visto*.



Neanche a Madrid , il vero ronaldo e' rimasto a manchester quando era al top.., da quanto tempo "realmente" non salta un avversario ? Questo non toglie che sia il migliore dopo messi..


----------



## juventino (14 Marzo 2019)

Messi è insidacabilmente il più grande talento della storia del calcio, Ronaldo uno dei più grandi atleti della storia dello sport (nel calcio è il numero uno).


----------



## Manue (14 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ronaldo però ha vinto tutto da protagonista anche in Inghilterra e forse vincerà tutto da protagonista anche in Italia, Messi a parte Barcellona non si è mai messo in gioco altrove, c'è da dire tuttavia, che un Ronaldo che parte dal
> centrocampo e salta tutti come birilli per poi fare gol non l'ho mai visto.
> Semplicemente Ronaldo è il più grande finalizzatore della storia e come tale va paragonato con altri finalizzatori.



Questa storia che Messi non ha mai cambiato club è il cavallo di battaglia dei gobbi...
è come dire "Paolo Maldini non è stato il miglior terzino sinistro della storia perché ha giocato solo al Milan"...

Messi è un fenomeno, talendo puro che madre natura gli ha dato, 
ha un piede molto più delicato di Ronaldo, è più completo, salta l'uomo, è rapido, fa gol su punizione, fa assist a caterva, 
guarda la partita di ieri per esempio...

Ronaldo è una macchina, deve allenarsi da tale per rimanere a quel livello, ma non è Messi.

Preciso che questo pensiero ce l'ho da sempre, non solo da quando è andato alla Juve, 
guardatevi gli scontri diretti Messi vs Ronaldo


----------



## Manue (14 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Messi è insidacabilmente il più grande talento della storia del calcio, Ronaldo uno dei più grandi atleti della storia dello sport (nel calcio è il numero uno).



Hai detto bene, Atleta.
Ma nel rettangolo verde se devo scegliere, scelto Messi, 
farebbe fare gol a chiunque gli gioca accanto...

Ronaldo o segna lui, o segna lui.


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> Ronaldo ha 5 Champions, Messi 4 che già questo farebbe dire che il "senza dubbio" è esagerato, ma poi parliamo di un giocatore che ha 31 anni, contro uno che ne ha 34.
> 
> Messi ha vinto 9 volte il campionato spagnolo contro le 2 di Ronaldo. In campionato sul lungo incide meno la varianza data da una competizione aleatoria come la Champions. Per me per giudicare la continuità conta molto di più.



hai detto una cosa molto pertinente che spesso viene trascurata perchè fa comodo solo prendere in considerazione le champions, hanno giocato nello stesso campionato praticamente per 10 anni e Messi ha vinto il confronto sia in termini individuali che di squadra, credo che meriterebbe più considerazione un archivio del genere.

Comunque quest'anno ovviamente non c'è confronto ma temo che in champions cristina farà ancora una volta meglio.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Passano gli anni, siamo arrivati al 2019, ma siamo ancora a Messi vs Cristiano Ronaldo. I due re indiscussi del calcio mondiale. Il primo sta vivendo un anno di grazia, il secondo ha cambiato squadra ma continua a segnare ed a trascinare come nessun altro al mondo, forse.
> 
> Chi il migliore ad oggi, marzo 2019?



L'unica "cosa" a favore di Ronaldo, è il fatto che abbia giocato in tre squadre diverse e per ora dimostra che stia facendo la differenza in tre diversi campionati. 

Per me rimane il rammarico che Messi sia rimasto lì, avrei voluto proprio vederlo lontano da quell'ambiente.


----------



## MarcoG (14 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ronaldo però ha vinto tutto da protagonista anche in Inghilterra e forse vincerà tutto da protagonista anche in Italia, Messi a parte Barcellona non si è mai messo in gioco altrove...



Vero, ma questo non fornisce nessuna controprova sul fatto che Messi altrove avrebbe floppato. 
Non si possono comunque paragonare, perché uno fa gioco, l'altro finalizza, come hai ben considerato. Insieme sarebbero interessanti da vedere...


----------



## juventino (14 Marzo 2019)

Leggo da parte di molti che uno dei punti a sfavore di Messi sarebbe quello di aver giocato sempre nella “comfort zone” del Barça. Io invece mi chiedo se non sia stato il Barça stesso un limite per Leo, soprattutto negli ultimi anni.


----------



## koti (14 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Passano gli anni, siamo arrivati al 2019, ma siamo ancora a Messi vs Cristiano Ronaldo. I due re indiscussi del calcio mondiale. Il primo sta vivendo un anno di grazia, il secondo ha cambiato squadra ma continua a segnare ed a trascinare come nessun altro al mondo, forse.
> 
> Chi il migliore ad oggi, marzo 2019?



Prendendo in considerazione gli ultimi 4-5 anni non c'è la minima gara, Messi è dal 2015 che non decide gare di Champions contro avversari di un certo livello, di contro Ronaldo ne ha vinte tre impallinando le squadre più forti d'Europa (tra l'altro lo fa nelle gare da dentro o fuori, quelle che contano, non solo nei gironi contro il Malmo di turno come faceva un tempo). Nel mezzo un Europeo col Portogallo mentre Messi continua a "fallire" sia Mondiali che coppe America. Vince nettamente Cristiano.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Passano gli anni, siamo arrivati al 2019, ma siamo ancora a Messi vs Cristiano Ronaldo. I due re indiscussi del calcio mondiale. Il primo sta vivendo un anno di grazia, il secondo ha cambiato squadra ma continua a segnare ed a trascinare come nessun altro al mondo, forse.
> 
> Chi il migliore ad oggi, marzo 2019?



Messi è più campione di talento, Ronaldo più campione di determinazione.

Detto questo, preferisco Ronaldo, perché è più trascinatore e completo secondo me. Messi ha palesato limiti caratteriali evidenti, è troppo chiuso e timido, oltreché stizzoso. Puntualmente fallisce appuntamenti importanti con la nazionale, mentre Ronaldo ha inciso molto di più. Messi ha avuto la fortuna di essere stato preso dal Barcellona che gli ha creato la squadra intorno. Fuori da essa credo avrebbe fatto una carriera, non dico mediocre, ma assolutamente non come quella che sta vivendo. Ricordiamoci che Messi nel Barcellona è intoccabile e protetto, vorrei vederlo da noi in una provinciale e contro le nostre difese quanto realizzerebbe. Ronaldo se ne frega della squadra e va avanti indipendentemente da essa. Non avrei dubbi a scegliere.

Poi sui numeri, si discute di infinitesimali, i goals e i titoli sono enormi da ambo le parti e fanno poco testo.


----------



## IlMusagete (14 Marzo 2019)

Messi è il calcio in tutta la sua bellezza, Cristiano (Ronaldo per me è uno solo) è l'atleta per eccellenza e come tale sono convinto che se si fosse dedicato anima e corpo in un altro sport avrebbe potuto competere con i migliori anche lì; detto ciò stiam parlando di calcio quindi Leo tutta la vita ieri oggi e domani.


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Marzo 2019)

Sono due grandi campioni. Il migliore dipende a seconda dei gusti personali secondo me. Personalmente li ho visti dal vivo entrambi più volte e mi ha più impressionato messi tra i due. Sinceramente provo grande rammarico nel non averli visti vestire la nostra maglia.


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Messi è più campione di talento, Ronaldo più campione di determinazione.
> 
> Detto questo, preferisco Ronaldo, perché è più trascinatore e completo secondo me. Messi ha palesato limiti caratteriali evidenti, è troppo chiuso e timido, oltreché stizzoso. Puntualmente fallisce appuntamenti importanti con la nazionale, mentre Ronaldo ha inciso molto di più. Messi ha avuto la fortuna di essere stato preso dal Barcellona che gli ha creato la squadra intorno. Fuori da essa credo avrebbe fatto una carriera, non dico mediocre, ma assolutamente non come quella che sta vivendo. Ricordiamoci che Messi nel Barcellona è intoccabile e protetto, vorrei vederlo da noi in una provinciale e contro le nostre difese quanto realizzerebbe. Ronaldo se ne frega della squadra e va avanti indipendentemente da essa. Non avrei dubbi a scegliere.
> 
> Poi sui numeri, si discute di infinitesimali, i goals e i titoli sono enormi da ambo le parti e fanno poco testo.



sì altrove faceva la carriera di giovinco  

le nostre difese, quelle che fanno segnare 30 gol a Di Natale? certo che è sconcertante leggere ste robe ancora nel 2019


----------



## gabri65 (14 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> sì altrove faceva la carriera di giovinco
> 
> le nostre difese, quelle che fanno segnare 30 gol a Di Natale? certo che è sconcertante leggere ste robe ancora nel 2019



Beato te che sei così sicuro di quello che dici. Si sta parlando di opinioni e sensazioni, che diamine. Ci sono ennemila esempi di gente che segnava caterve di goals e poi da noi hanno fatto fiasco. Messi al Barcellona ha trovato un ambiente ideale, e l'hanno anche sistemato fisicamente, altrimenti sarebbe stato una larva, data la sua carente struttura esarcerbata da una deficienza congenita. In un altro contesto, con il suo carattere, sono molto dubbioso che avrebbe sfondato, magari diventava un campione di futsal invece che di calcio vero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Passano gli anni, siamo arrivati al 2019, ma siamo ancora a Messi vs Cristiano Ronaldo. I due re indiscussi del calcio mondiale. Il primo sta vivendo un anno di grazia, il secondo ha cambiato squadra ma continua a segnare ed a trascinare come nessun altro al mondo, forse.
> 
> Chi il migliore ad oggi, marzo 2019?



Va anche a preferenze personali..come sempre c'è uno che ha più talento e uno che ha più carattere..
CR7 ha vinto in ogni contesto, Leo al Barca ha raggiunto quasi la perfezione...

Come "vette" credo Messi..(91 gol nell'anno 2012...50 gol nella Liga..) però anche CR7 ha il 1°-2°3° record per gol segnati in un'unica edizione della champions, 7 volte capocannoniere..

Davvero durissima..c'è da dire che Messi è il calcio nella sua massima espressione..Ronaldo è più un atleta sovraumano


----------



## Djici (14 Marzo 2019)

Messi tutta la vita. E non lo dico certo per invidia verso i Juventini. 
Avessi potuto sceglierne uno dei due, mi sarei preso quello che considero il dio del calcio (offensivo).


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (14 Marzo 2019)

Ronaldo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Marzo 2019)

Messi è Federer, Ronaldo è Djokovic.


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beato te che sei così sicuro di quello che dici. Si sta parlando di opinioni e sensazioni, che diamine. Ci sono ennemila esempi di gente che segnava caterve di goals e poi da noi hanno fatto fiasco. Messi al Barcellona ha trovato un ambiente ideale, e l'hanno anche sistemato fisicamente, altrimenti sarebbe stato una larva, data la sua carente struttura esarcerbata da una deficienza congenita. In un altro contesto, con il suo carattere, sono molto dubbioso che avrebbe sfondato, magari diventava un campione di futsal invece che di calcio vero.



tu stai facendo passare l'idea che altrove avrebbe fatto una carriera normale (e ti sei pure sforzato per non dire mediocre...). No voglio dire Messi: un giocatore con quel dribbling, quella conduzione della palla, quella visione di gioco, quella rapidità di esecuzione, quel modo di dare curva al tiro quando calcia, uno dei tanti per non dire mediocre, non so se ti rendi conto.

E' stato fortunato ad essere stato preso dal Barca? Ma tu credi che il Barca gli abbia pagato le cure per misericordia? O più probabilmente perchè hanno visto in lui un talento epocale? Peraltro Messi al Barca (che non è il Frosinone ma uno dei club più prestigiosi al mondo) si è imposto a 18 anni togliendo il posto a campioni affermati, in un club dove altri nel pieno del prime hanno fallito. Credo che basti solo questo per definire la sua grandezza. Poi si può preferire Ronaldo per altri motivi ma sinceramente non si possono leggere certe cose. Messi altrove si sarebbe forgiato diversamente, forse anche caratterialmente poteva uscirne un giocatore migliore perchè il carattere e la personalità si forgiano anche in base alle esperienze ma le qualità che ho descritto prima e che sono la ragione principale per la quale è uno dei migliori giocatori della storia quelle ce le hai o non ce le hai, al Barca come al Milan o all'Udinese. E a parte questo nel calcio moderno i più forti giocano coi più forti quindi mi risulta difficile immaginare che Messi avrebbe giocato in una provinciale


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Passano gli anni, siamo arrivati al 2019, ma siamo ancora a Messi vs Cristiano Ronaldo. I due re indiscussi del calcio mondiale. Il primo sta vivendo un anno di grazia, il secondo ha cambiato squadra ma continua a segnare ed a trascinare come nessun altro al mondo, forse.
> 
> Chi il migliore ad oggi, marzo 2019?



Se parliamo di GIOCO e FANTASIA...allora scelgo Messi, sempre.
Se parliamo di macchina da guerra scelgo Ronaldo.


----------



## Black (14 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Davvero durissima..c'è da dire che Messi è il calcio nella sua massima espressione..Ronaldo è più un atleta sovraumano



ottima definizione. Mi trovi d'accordo.

Io li metto alla pari. Sono 2 giocatori diversi, entrambi decisivi, entrambi hanno segnato caterve di gol, anche se in maniera differente.


----------



## neversayconte (14 Marzo 2019)

il tocco felpato e la visione di gioco di Messi non ha rivali ancora oggi che ha 31 anni


----------



## vota DC (14 Marzo 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> 
> Ronaldo ha 5 Champions, Messi 4 che già questo farebbe dire che il "senza dubbio" è esagerato, ma poi parliamo di un giocatore che ha 31 anni, contro uno che ne ha 34.
> 
> ...



Ronaldo ha vinto in più posti ma soprattutto ha vinto un europeo. Quindi come carriera è ottimo e ha una certa flessibilità.
Come macchina quest'anno ha dimostrato di non essere tale. Non esiste fare prestazioni come all'esordio dove tutti gli avversari si scansavano, tutti i compagni te la passavano continuamente e tu zero assoluto mentre i tuoi compagni un tocco e un gol.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> tu stai facendo passare l'idea che altrove avrebbe fatto una carriera normale (e ti sei pure sforzato per non dire mediocre...). No voglio dire Messi: un giocatore con quel dribbling, quella conduzione della palla, quella visione di gioco, quella rapidità di esecuzione, quel modo di dare curva al tiro quando calcia, uno dei tanti per non dire mediocre, non so se ti rendi conto.
> 
> E' stato fortunato ad essere stato preso dal Barca? Ma tu credi che il Barca gli abbia pagato le cure per misericordia? O più probabilmente perchè hanno visto in lui un talento epocale? Peraltro Messi al Barca (che non è il Frosinone ma uno dei club più prestigiosi al mondo) si è imposto a 18 anni togliendo il posto a campioni affermati, in un club dove altri nel pieno del prime hanno fallito. Credo che basti solo questo per definire la sua grandezza. Poi si può preferire Ronaldo per altri motivi ma sinceramente non si possono leggere certe cose. Messi altrove si sarebbe forgiato diversamente, forse anche caratterialmente poteva uscirne un giocatore migliore perchè il carattere e la personalità si forgiano anche in base alle esperienze ma le qualità che ho descritto prima e che sono la ragione principale per la quale è uno dei migliori giocatori della storia quelle ce le hai o non ce le hai, al Barca come al Milan o all'Udinese. E a parte questo nel calcio moderno i più forti giocano coi più forti quindi mi risulta difficile immaginare che Messi avrebbe giocato in una provinciale



Amico, io non voglio far passare proprio un accidente, e non capisco questo tuo assolutismo, sembra sia stato l'unico a preferire Ronaldo. Dai retta, per caso ce l'hai con me? Se stravedi per Messi, ok, io mica ti critico. Ho espresso una opinione, motivandola. Non ho detto che è scarso, ed ho pure riconosciuto che ha più talento puro di Ronaldo, perciò non vedo la polemica. Osservo che Messi, purtroppo, sembra abbia meno carattere al di fuori del Barcellona, che ripeto, è stata la sua fortuna, per quanto descritto. Certo che è stato fortunato, perché magari se finiva in un altro club magari la sua carriera sarebbe stata diversa, magari anche migliore, ma magari molto inferiore. E' un grandissimo giocatore, ma che comunque non ha vinto niente al di fuori del suo club. Per me certi aspetti contano più del talento. Se dovessi scegliere tra i due, prenderei Ronaldo, stop. Mi sembra tutto molto semplice.

La faccina sorridente a presa di giro risparmiatela, se poi vuoi che ti dica "tu hai ragione, io torto", ti faccio contento all'istante.
TU HAI RAGIONE, IO TORTO.
Spero sarai soddisfatto, adesso. Boh.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> sì altrove faceva la carriera di giovinco
> 
> le nostre difese, quelle che fanno segnare 30 gol a Di Natale? certo che è sconcertante leggere ste robe ancora nel 2019




Basta vedere pure Quagliarella che fa il fenomeno a 36 anni....

Tra l'altro si diceva lo stesso di Ronaldo, che in serie A avrebbe segnato molti meno gol.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beato te che sei così sicuro di quello che dici. Si sta parlando di opinioni e sensazioni, che diamine. Ci sono ennemila esempi di gente che segnava caterve di goals e poi da noi hanno fatto fiasco. Messi al Barcellona ha trovato un ambiente ideale, e l'hanno anche sistemato fisicamente, altrimenti sarebbe stato una larva, data la sua carente struttura esarcerbata da una deficienza congenita. In un altro contesto, con il suo carattere, sono molto dubbioso che avrebbe sfondato, magari diventava un campione di futsal invece che di calcio vero.



be però parli del carattere di messi come fosse balotelli... 

cioè messi ha spesso trascinato il barcellona da solo, con giocate e partite incredibili.
mi ricordo ancora il gol che fece al milan da fuori area...

in nazionale ha perso una finale di coppa del mondo.... sti argentini si sa che la sentono di più del normale, di maradona ce n'è uno solo... ma 65 gol in nazionale non son mica pochi.
quando va al bernabeu la decide sempre lui....

non capisco dove siano questi limiti mentali di messi, anche perchè fino a 4 anni fa si diceva la stessa cosa di cristiano. poi il barca è calato e il real è cresciuto ed ecco che ronaldo il coniglio è diventato un supereroe.

proviamo anche a pensare cosa sarebbero state queste 2 squadre senza questi 2 giocatori. sicuramente molto meno forti. penso soprattutto il barcellona.

fisicamente la cura "spagnola" ha fatto bene ad entrambi, pensa al fisico di cristiano prima e dopo...

adesso siamo tutti abbagliati da sta tripletta, ma quest'anno cosa ha fatto cristiano? 4 gol in champions e 19 in campionato con 5 rigori e altrettanti tap-in alla andre silva. 
non mi pare una stagione esaltante, sta soffrendo molto il cambio di squadra, secondo me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ronaldo ha vinto in più posti ma soprattutto ha vinto un europeo. Quindi come carriera è ottimo e ha una certa flessibilità.
> Come macchina quest'anno ha dimostrato di non essere tale. Non esiste fare prestazioni come all'esordio dove tutti gli avversari si scansavano, tutti i compagni te la passavano continuamente e tu zero assoluto mentre i tuoi compagni un tocco e un gol.



cito te ma potrei farlo con altri....

da vincere un europeo non facendo sfracelli e guardando la finale dalla panchina a perdere una finale del mondiale ai supplementari ed alcune di coppa america ai rigori.... non ci passa tanto. 

non stiamo parlando di maradona o pele che vincevano da soli.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, io non voglio far passare proprio un accidente, e non capisco questo tuo assolutismo, sembra sia stato l'unico a preferire Ronaldo. Dai retta, per caso ce l'hai con me? Se stravedi per Messi, ok, io mica ti critico. Ho espresso una opinione, motivandola. Non ho detto che è scarso, ed ho pure riconosciuto che ha più talento puro di Ronaldo, perciò non vedo la polemica. Osservo che Messi, purtroppo, sembra abbia meno carattere al di fuori del Barcellona, che ripeto, è stata la sua fortuna, per quanto descritto. Certo che è stato fortunato, perché magari se finiva in un altro club magari la sua carriera sarebbe stata diversa, magari anche migliore, ma magari molto inferiore. E' un grandissimo giocatore, ma che comunque non ha vinto niente al di fuori del suo club. Per me certi aspetti contano più del talento. Se dovessi scegliere tra i due, prenderei Ronaldo, stop. Mi sembra tutto molto semplice.
> 
> La faccina sorridente a presa di giro risparmiatela, se poi vuoi che ti dica "tu hai ragione, io torto", ti faccio contento all'istante.
> TU HAI RAGIONE, IO TORTO.
> Spero sarai soddisfatto, adesso. Boh.



Stemperiamo gli animi con un bel viva la gn..a 
Seriamente, qui parliamo di 2 dei dell’olimpo, per me i più forti di sempre, considerando i loro colpi, la continuità e le carriere.
Paragonarli è difficile, sono 2 giocatori diversi ma entrambi fenomenali. Inoltre le loro carriere viaggiano su 2 rette parallele ma sono influenzare da contesti, fatti, avvenimenti singolari e particolari, e sliding doors che hanno permesso loro di essere ciò che sono. Quindi alla fine è una questione di gusti ma sono praticamente pari. Io do un qualcosa di più a Ronaldo perché ovunque è stato ha trionfato, perfino in nazionale portoghese che non è certo uno squadrone. Sul discorso di messi io sono d’accordo con te, il Barcellona per lui è tutto, sono in simbiosi e questo non ha fatto altro che aiutarlo. Pecca tanto in mentalità e si vede in nazionale dove sembra uno dei tanti. In Champions non sarà mai decisivo come Ronaldo. Sono inoltre convinto che anche lui, come sta dimostrando Ronaldo e come dimostrano altri, non farebbe mai 40 gol. Messi si sarebbe imposto ovunque nom c’è dubbio, ma col carattere che ha avrebbe potuto rischiare tanto.
Infine, leggo spesso che messi ha talento, Ronaldo è una macchina etc...o non facciamo passare Ronaldo per uno qualsiasi tecnicamente parlando m Ronaldo ha tecnica e classe sublime, mezzi fisici paurosi e da ala sopraffina si è trasformato in attaccante pazzesco, fuori dal mondo. Si messi per tecnica pura e classe gli è superiore ma non c’è certo un abisso tra i 2.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be però parli del carattere di messi come fosse balotelli...
> 
> cioè messi ha spesso trascinato il barcellona da solo, con giocate e partite incredibili.
> mi ricordo ancora il gol che fece al milan da fuori area...
> ...



Giovinco, Balotelli, ma da dove gli prendete 'sti nomi, ma chi li ha mai nominati? Se l'ho dipinto come Balotelli me ne scuso, non era certo mia intenzione, ma sinceramente a me non sembra. E sulla sua carriera, permettetemi di avere dubbi leciti, perché ne è piena la storia di talenti straordinari che si sono persi per n ragioni. Lo stesso discorso vale per Ronaldo, eh.

A CONFRONTO, Messi MI SEMBRA meno forte caratterialmente, specialmente fuori dal contesto del barca. Rimarrà probabilmente un'eterna domanda, poiché mi sa che rimane lì a vita. Messi è più forte tecnicamente di Ronaldo? SI'. Messi è limitato mentalmente? NON LO SO DI PRECISO, ma mi fido del carattere di Ronaldo e lo sceglierei. Il resto mi sembra polemica sterile.

Chiedo scusa a tutti i sostenitori di Messi. E' un grandissimo campione, senza dubbio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Giovinco, Balotelli, ma da dove gli prendete 'sti nomi, ma chi li ha mai nominati? Se l'ho dipinto come Balotelli me ne scuso, non era certo mia intenzione, ma sinceramente a me non sembra. E sulla sua carriera, permettetemi di avere dubbi leciti, perché ne è piena la storia di talenti straordinari che si sono persi per n ragioni. Lo stesso discorso vale per Ronaldo, eh.
> 
> A CONFRONTO, Messi MI SEMBRA meno forte caratterialmente, specialmente fuori dal contesto del barca. Rimarrà probabilmente un'eterna domanda, poiché mi sa che rimane lì a vita. Messi è più forte tecnicamente di Ronaldo? SI'. Messi è limitato mentalmente? NON LO SO DI PRECISO, ma mi fido del carattere di Ronaldo e lo sceglierei. Il resto mi sembra polemica sterile.
> 
> Chiedo scusa a tutti i sostenitori di Messi. E' un grandissimo campione, senza dubbio.



ma figurati era una battuta dai. qualsiasi dubbio è lecito, ho cercato di spiegarti perchè io non ho questo dubbio ma magari hai ragione tu.


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, io non voglio far passare proprio un accidente, e non capisco questo tuo assolutismo, sembra sia stato l'unico a preferire Ronaldo. Dai retta, per caso ce l'hai con me? Se stravedi per Messi, ok, io mica ti critico. Ho espresso una opinione, motivandola. Non ho detto che è scarso, ed ho pure riconosciuto che ha più talento puro di Ronaldo, perciò non vedo la polemica. Osservo che Messi, purtroppo, sembra abbia meno carattere al di fuori del Barcellona, che ripeto, è stata la sua fortuna, per quanto descritto. Certo che è stato fortunato, perché magari se finiva in un altro club magari la sua carriera sarebbe stata diversa, magari anche migliore, ma magari molto inferiore. E' un grandissimo giocatore, ma che comunque non ha vinto niente al di fuori del suo club. Per me certi aspetti contano più del talento. Se dovessi scegliere tra i due, prenderei Ronaldo, stop. Mi sembra tutto molto semplice.
> 
> La faccina sorridente a presa di giro risparmiatela, se poi vuoi che ti dica "tu hai ragione, io torto", ti faccio contento all'istante.
> TU HAI RAGIONE, IO TORTO.
> Spero sarai soddisfatto, adesso. Boh.



ti si è chiusa la vena senza motivo, leggi bene quello che ho scritto, dove esattamente ti avrei contestato il fatto di ritenere Ronaldo un giocatore migliore? quella è una opinione legittima sulla quale si può concordare o meno, tu sei andato molto oltre facendo un discorso sostanzialmente di aria fritta che potrebbe essere applicato a chiunque mettendo in discussione pure qualche nostra leggenda, alla fine credo che un giocatore vada giudicato per quello che esprime sul campo.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Marzo 2019)

Da qualche anno penso si possa dire che Ronaldo sia, se non più forte, sicuramente più decisivo. E' capace ormai di fare la differenza in qualsiasi contesto, qualsiasi squadra e contro qualsiasi tipo di avversario.
Poi, da esteta ed amante del calcio, nella mia squadra vorrei tutta la vita Messi. Se un giocatore del Milan giocasse una partita come quella giocata ieri sera da Messi, penso potrei piangere dalla gioia.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> ti si è chiusa la vena senza motivo, leggi bene quello che ho scritto, dove esattamente ti avrei contestato il fatto di ritenere Ronaldo un giocatore migliore? quella è una opinione legittima sulla quale si può concordare o meno, tu sei andato molto oltre facendo un discorso sostanzialmente di aria fritta che potrebbe essere applicato a chiunque mettendo in discussione pure qualche nostra leggenda, alla fine credo che un giocatore vada giudicato per quello che esprime sul campo.



Ho criticato pure le nostre leggende ... vabbé 

La discussione non mi interessa più, buone cose.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma figurati era una battuta dai. qualsiasi dubbio è lecito, ho cercato di spiegarti perchè io non ho questo dubbio ma magari hai ragione tu.



Ok, va bene. Non è un discorso di ragione, chissenefrega. Io non capisco. Da una banale preferenza vengono fuori cose dell'altro mondo. Sono stato troppo duro con l'argentino, e va bene, mi sono scusato e ho cercato di spiegare, quell'altro mi si imbestialisce. D'accordo, non mi permetterò più di toccare Messi. Mamma mia, ma che è diventato 'sto forum.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ok, va bene. Non è un discorso di ragione, chissenefrega. Io non capisco. Da una banale preferenza vengono fuori cose dell'altro mondo. Sono stato troppo duro con l'argentino, e va bene, mi sono scusato e ho cercato di spiegare, quell'altro mi si imbestialisce. D'accordo, non mi permetterò più di toccare Messi. Mamma mia, ma che è diventato 'sto forum.



ascolta io parlo per me, e ti ho fatto una semplice battuta con la faccina. mi dispiace se ti sei offeso ma non era il caso... non volevo.


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ho criticato pure le nostre leggende ... vabbé
> 
> La discussione non mi interessa più, buone cose.



guarda siccome non siamo in una chat risponde per l'ultima volta _quell'altro_: il discorso che hai fatto, i dubbi che hai alimentato potrebbero essere applicati a qualsiasi altro campione, cioè chiunque potrebbe essere messo in discussione coi se e coi ma, compresi alcuni che hanno fatto la nostra storia, uno in particolare credo abbia una traiettoria di carriera identica a quella di Messi, questo era il concetto.

P.S. per la trendordicesima volta, nessuno ti ha contestato la preferenza su Ronaldo.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2019)

Fino al 2013 non aveva nemmeno senso il paragone, Messi era completamente di un altro pianeta.
Aveva battuto Ronaldo in finale di Champions nel 2009 e lo aveva eliminato in semifinale nel 2012, umiliato più volte nei confronti diretti in campionato. 
A quei tempi ho pensato che questo confronto tra i due tanto decantato in realtà fosse solo un modo per sponsorizzare Ronaldo oltre i suoi meriti, proprio perché Messi era irraggiungibile per tutti incluso lui. 
Nel 2013 Ronaldo ha vinto un Pallone d'Oro senza aver vinto niente, per aver primeggiato in uno spareggio mondiale con la Svezia, cosa che non mi andò giù. Messi aveva già 4 Palloni d'Oro. 

E poi qualcosa all'improvviso è cambiato. Alla soglia dei 30 anni Ronaldo è diventato implacabile e Messi non è più stato decisivo nelle gare internazionali. 
Sicuramente ha influito su Messi l'aver perso la finale del Mondiale 2014 perché questo paragone con Maradona che il Mondiale lo ha vinto lo tormenterà per sempre. 
Cristiano invece è andato in rampa di lancio e non è più tornato sulla terra. 
4 Champions + 1 Europeo.
In 5 anni. 
Segnando sempre e sempre gol pesanti.

Cosa manca ancora a CR7?
Forse battere il rivale in uno scontro diretto in Champions. 
Potrebbe riuscirci quest'anno.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Marzo 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> guarda siccome non siamo in una chat risponde per l'ultima volta _quell'altro_: il discorso che hai fatto, i dubbi che hai alimentato potrebbero essere applicati a qualsiasi altro campione, cioè chiunque potrebbe essere messo in discussione coi se e coi ma, compresi alcuni che hanno fatto la nostra storia, uno in particolare credo abbia una traiettoria di carriera identica a quella di Messi, questo era il concetto.
> 
> P.S. per la trendordicesima volta, nessuno ti ha contestato la preferenza su Ronaldo.



Snake, vedo che tieni molto al tuo pensiero, e ti fa onore. E' giusto che tu lo difenda. Però mi sembra che qui si stia andando in maniera unilaterale, sono solo io che devo giustificare quanto scritto. Facciamo una cosa, resettiamo tutto. Fammi spiegare per un'ultima volta e poi andiamo a bere una birra insieme.

Dunque, Messi è un giocatore straordinario. Non c'è dubbio. Anche Ronaldo, a mio parere, lo è. Chi preferirei? Ronaldo. Perché mi sembra sia più forte mentalmente e caratterialmente. E' una mia sensazione, e niente più. Anch'io non contesto la tua preferenza per Messi, ci mancherebbe. Ma la mia sensazione ho voluto spiegarla meglio, ho voluto darle un'impronta di ragionamento. Che può essere sbagliata, bada bene. Ma per mia mentalità tendo a ragionare sulle cose piuttosto che agire di istinto.

Nel far questo, preso a riferimento Ronaldo, ho dipinto i punti in cui Messi mi sembra deficitario. Equivalentemente avrei potuto non citare Messi e dire cose mirabolanti di Ronaldo. E sono perlopiù aspetti di carattere. Per la tecnica non ho quasi dubbi che sia Messi il vincitore, ma, abbi pazienza, per me non è sufficiente.

Poi il discorso "tutta la vita in un club" (e dal quale tu ne prendi spunto per le nostre bandiere) ci può stare o no. Certamente. Ma analizzando la carriera di Messi e tenendo conto delle penalizzazioni fisiche che aveva da bambino, mi viene semplicemente da ritenere la sua avventura al Barcellona quanto di meglio si potesse augurare. Un club che ha creduto in lui, l'ha circondato di campioni e l'ha tenuto in palmo di mano. Per questo esprimo dubbi sul fatto che la sua carriera da altre parti sarebbe stata altrettanto clamorosa. Ma è solo una ipotesi, una considerazione a corroborare la mia sensazione. Passami il termine, non vorrei che in un altro club si trovasse come "un pesce fuor d'acqua". Capisci cosa intendo? Già con la nazionale, appunto, mi sembra che il feeling sia diverso.

Non mi sembra di averlo screditato più di tanto, onestamente. Ovviamente questi discorsi possono essere applicati a chiunque, però consentimi di dire che Ronaldo da questo punto di vista mi dà più garanzie, avendo ormai cambiato vari clubs con sempre una certa consistenza di rendimento. Tutto lì. Poi che ne sia in grado anche Lionel, su questo non mi pronuncio. Io sono andato sul sicuro, non credo di essere stato troppo azzardato.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2019)

dunque...io tra i 2 preferisco Ronaldo...ma attenzione: non lo dico ora ma l'ho sempre pensato...anche quando oggettivamente Messi era probabilmente di un livello superiore

il mio discorso non è tanto chi è più forte ma chi preferirei al milan...e il mio nome è sempre stato cr7 perché sia per caratteristiche fisiche che mentali lo vedevo più adatto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Marzo 2019)

Messi senza alcun ombra di dubbio. Per carriera, talento, bellezza delle giocate etc. Ci son stati anni in cui CR ha inciso di più e giustamente ha vinto il pallone d'oro, ma Messi è pura magia e lo dico da sempre. 

Il Barcellona è diventato il Barcellona grazie soprattutto a Messi. Tutti dicevano sempre "facile giocare con Iniesta e Xavi" una frase fatta priva di senso. Chi ha seguito il Barcellona sa benissimo che Messi rendeva con chiunque affianco e soprattutto che faceva rendere di più i propri compagni, inclusi Iniesta e Xavi. 

Messi lo metti nel Milan e ti fa vincere il campionato, Ronaldo no. Ronaldo è più dipendente dai propri compagni, Messi vince da solo.


----------



## Boomer (15 Marzo 2019)

Messi.


----------



## Manue (15 Marzo 2019)

Continuare a sostenere che Messi fuori da Barcellona avrebbe fatto flop, 
equivale a dire che Maldini lontano dal Milan non sarebbe stato il miglior terzino sx della storia...

Messi i gol su punizione li fa anche se gioca per il Chievo, 
in serie A salterebbe gli uomini come birilli, esattamente come fa in Spagna...


----------



## Marcex7 (28 Marzo 2019)

Penso che in termini assoluti,Cristiano sia più forte di Messi.Credo anche che sia il giocatore più forte di sempre se facciamo una valutazione a 360gradi.
Vs Maradona?Più forte fisicamente.
Vs Pele?Più forte fisicamente e più decisivo
Vs Messi?Più personalità,carisma e fisicamente più forte.
Vs fenomeno? Fisicamente più forte oltre ad essere più professionista.
Penso che Cr7 sia un giocatore TOTALE.Non infiamma le folle come i grandissimi e tecnicamente non è fortissimo,ma credo che un giocatore così forte e con questa forza mentale e questa longevità non lo vedremo tanto presto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Penso che in termini assoluti,Cristiano sia più forte di Messi.Credo anche che sia il giocatore più forte di sempre se facciamo una valutazione a 360gradi.
> Vs Maradona?Più forte fisicamente.
> Vs Pele?Più forte fisicamente e più decisivo
> Vs Messi?Più personalità,carisma e fisicamente più forte.
> ...



ascolta scusa... ma anche kessie è più forte fisicamente di maradona. ma l'hai visto giocare maradona?
più decisivo di pelè? che si è vinto 3 mondiali?
va be mi fermo qua, non entra neanche nella top 11 cristiano. probabilmente non va neanche in panchina. 

maradona, pele, il fenomeno e messi stanno davanti.
cruijff, van basten, di stefano... questa è la sua dimensione a mio parere


----------



## Marcex7 (28 Marzo 2019)

Io penso che nelle singole skill fisiche,caratteriali e mentali sia più forte di tutti.Se metto assieme tutto penso che sia il giocatore che più si avvicina al giocatore perfetto o totale.


----------



## Marcex7 (28 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ascolta scusa... ma anche kessie è più forte fisicamente di maradona. ma l'hai visto giocare maradona?
> più decisivo di pelè? che si è vinto 3 mondiali?
> va be mi fermo qua, non entra neanche nella top 11 cristiano. probabilmente non va neanche in panchina.
> 
> ...



L'avatar di Marcex7 Data Registrazione
May 2018
Messaggi
500
￼
Per me Cristiano è il giocatore che più si avvicina al calciatore perfetto e/o totale.
Tutti i grandissimi un qualche buco nero lo avevano:Chi la testa,chi ha sempre e solo giocato nel proprio paese e chi a livello di nazionale ha fatto flop.
Cristiano è da 9/10 in tutto tranne che sul talento puro..


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (29 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Io penso che nelle singole skill fisiche,caratteriali e mentali sia più forte di tutti.Se metto assieme tutto penso che sia il giocatore che più si avvicina al giocatore perfetto o totale.



Messi e Maradona sono di un altra galassia rispetto a CR7, renditi conto a che livello di gioco del
calcio sono arrivati questi due pur avendo un handicap fisico notevole, in pratica sono due puffi,
Maradona poi assurdo, carriera al Napoli non al Real Madrid, giocava le partite senza fare allenamenti
durante la settimana,non ne aveva bisogno di allenarsi gli bastava scendere in campo ed era pura magia,
Maradona oggi costerebbe 400 milioni e avrebbe vinto in scioltezza 10 palloni d'oro..


----------



## Marcex7 (29 Marzo 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Messi e Maradona sono di un altra galassia rispetto a CR7, renditi conto a che livello di gioco del
> calcio sono arrivati questi due pur avendo un handicap fisico notevole, in pratica sono due puffi,
> Maradona poi assurdo, carriera al Napoli non al Real Madrid, giocava le partite senza fare allenamenti
> durante la settimana,non ne aveva bisogno di allenarsi gli bastava scendere in campo ed era pura magia,
> Maradona oggi costerebbe 400 milioni e avrebbe vinto in scioltezza 10 palloni d'oro..


Sono di un altra categoria da un punto di vista tecnico.Anche Dinho tecnicamente è meglio di Cr7.
Io faccio un discorso più globale e non solo di talento puro.
Se fossi un allenatore vorrei Cr7 nella mia squadra per quello che da e per come cambia la testa a tutti quelli che ci stanno attorno.
Stiamo comunque parlando di mostri sacri del calcio
Comunque si parla di dettagli


----------



## sette (29 Marzo 2019)

Messi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Marzo 2019)

Ronaldo è praticamente una macchina totale e perfetta, uno squalo che resterà nella storia per i numeri che record che sta distruggendo ma Messi fa parte degli Dei di questo sport.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Marzo 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ronaldo è praticamente una macchina totale e perfetta, uno squalo che resterà nella storia per i numeri che record che sta distruggendo ma Messi fa parte degli Dei di questo sport.



la vedo anche io così, però attenzione i numeri di messi non sono inferiori per nulla.


----------

